# the = "tärkein", "merkittävin"



## Gavril

Iltaa/päivää,

Joissakin tapauksissa englannin määräistä artikkeliä käytetään tarkoittamaan (suunnilleen) ”tärkeintä”.

Esim. muutama vuosi sitten näytettiin Yhdysvalloissa dokumenttielokuva nimeltään ”The War”, joka käsitteli toista maailmansotaa, antaen ymmärtää, että sota oli niin merkittävä siihen osallistuneille sotilaille, ettei edes tarvitsisi täsmentää, mistä sodasta on kyse, kunhan vain sitä edeltää määräinen artikkeli (”the”).

Toinen esimerkki: amerikkalaisen jalkapallon vuosittainen ottelu, jonka pelaavat Yhdysvaltain kaksi vanhinta yliopistoa, nimitetään ”The Game”. Yhdysvaltalaisille (jalkapalloon perehtyneille) ei tarvita täsmentää, mistä ottelusta puhutaan, kunhan käytetään artikkeliä.

En muista minkä perusteella, mutta luulen että tällaista artikkelin käyttöä käännettäisiin suomeksi sanalla ”se”: _se sota, se ottelu, _jne. Onko totta tämä? Onko muita tapoja ilmaista tämä merkitys?

Kiitos ja hyvää lokakuuta (pian tulee lumi, eikö niin?)


----------



## sakvaka

Tai kuten tässä esimerkissä:
_Guess who I met yesterday? Stephen Hawking! - Do you mean_ the _Stephen Hawking_? The physicist?

Suomen kielessä sanaa voi korostaa esim. ilmauksella _se kuuluisa_.
_Arvaa, kenet tapasin eilen? Stephen Hawkingin! - Tarkoitatko sitä kuuluisaa Stephen Hawkingia? Siis sitä fyysikkoa?_

Mutta kuten aivan oikein huomasit, ei suomen ilmaisuilla ole läheskään samaa painoarvoa kuin englannin *the*-sanalla. Siksi emme voi niitä yhtä usein käyttääkään.

_Se sota_ ei ainakaan minusta kuulosta uskottavalta elokuvan nimeltä. Muut voivat kaikessa rauhassa olla eri mieltä. . Saati sitten _tänään tulee telkkarista *se* peli!_ Ehkä me suomalaiset annamme mieluummin pelille lempinimen tai käytämme jotain tarkempaa ilmaisua (esim. _maaottelu_, joka ei ainakaan Suomi-Ruotsi -tapauksessa johda harhaan).


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Tai kuten tässä esimerkissä:
> _Guess who I met yesterday? Stephen Hawking! - Do you mean_ the _Stephen Hawking_? The physicist?
> 
> Suomen kielessä sanaa voi korostaa esim. ilmauksella _se kuuluisa_.
> _Arvaa, kenet tapasin eilen? Stephen Hawkingin! - Tarkoitatko sitä kuuluisaa Stephen Hawkingia? Siis sitä fyysikkoa?_



Entä jos jättäisi pois "se"-sanan? (_Tarkoitatko kuuluisaa Stephen Hawkingia? Siis fyysikkoa?_)



> Mutta kuten aivan oikein huomasit, ei suomen ilmaisuilla ole läheskään samaa painoarvoa kuin englannin *the*-sanalla. Siksi emme voi niitä yhtä usein käyttääkään.
> 
> _Se sota_ ei ainakaan minusta kuulosta uskottavalta elokuvan nimeltä. Muut voivat kaikessa rauhassa olla eri mieltä. . Saati sitten _tänään tulee telkkarista *se* peli!_ Ehkä me suomalaiset annamme mieluummin pelille lempinimen tai käytämme jotain tarkempaa ilmaisua (esim. _maaottelu_, joka ei ainakaan Suomi-Ruotsi -tapauksessa johda harhaan).



Mielenkiintoista! Toivon, että muut suomalaiset (GOM, Hakro jne.) antavat ajatuksiaan asiasta.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



Gavril said:


> En muista minkä perusteella, mutta luulen että tällaista artikkelin käyttöä käännettäisiin suomeksi sanalla ”se”: _se sota, se ottelu, _jne. Onko totta tämä? Onko muita tapoja ilmaista tämä merkitys?



Tuollaista se-sanan käyttöä voisin kuvitella kuulevani lähinnä jossakin koomiseksi tarkoitetussa tekstissä. Painollisen the:n korvaamiseksi taidetaan suomessa käyttää voittopuolisesti leksikaalisia keinoja: esim. sanoja itse, ihka oikea, kaikkien huulilla oleva, kohuttu...

HTH
S


----------



## Hakro

Olen samoilla linjoilla kuin Sakvaka. Mielestäni se-sanaa voi käyttää puheessa antamaan samanlaisen korostuksen kuin englannin "the" erityisesti henkilönimien yhteydessä, varsinkin jos kyseessä on tavanomaiselta kuulostava nimi:

- Tapasin eilen Matti Vanhasen.
- Tarkoitatko sitä Matti Vanhasta? Siis sitä entistä pääministeriä?

Kirjoitetussa tekstissä voi yrittää kuvata äänenpainoa alleviivauksella, lihavoinnilla, kursiivilla tai versaalilla, mutta ei ole aina varmaa, ymmärtääkö lukija sen. Ilman tällaista korostusta pieni se-sana joutuu suorastaan alistettuun asemaan suurempien sanojen joukossa.

Meillä on kuitenkin sanonta "Eläköön se pieni ero!", joka lienee niin tunnettu, että lukija osaa mielessään painottaa se-sanaa ilman tekstin korostustakin.


----------

